# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder What's your favorite 6/9 class?

## TotallyNotEvil

Simply put, I find that the buffet of 6/9 casting classes in PF is one of the best things that they ever introduced. The casting is meaty enough to be impactful and a big part of the character, but not completely overwhelming, even at high levels.

They tend to have unique and very distinctive class features- Spell Combat, Fervor, Bane & Judgment, Eidolon, Mutagens, and so on, a versatile chassis you can build a number of ways, and are all in all very fun.

So, what's your favorite, and why?

I myself can't quite decide. Alchemist is amazing and flavorful, Magus has incredibly rewarding mechanics, and Bard is so good at so much it's not even funny.

----------


## Particle_Man

Bard for me. I took the catfolk racial favoured class variant and just knew stuff. 😀

----------


## Satinavian

That is tough. I really like Summoner, Alchemist and Inquisitor. I'll just say Inquisitor.

----------


## Eldonauran

Skald.  Not even a bit of hesitation on my part there.  With the varying archetypes available, there is no group you'd be ill-suited in joining.  Even if that party already had a Bard.  

I generally like all the 6/9 casters, though not the Alchemist so much (though I adore it in PF2e) and to a slightly lesser degree the Investigator.  There is just something about it that rubs me the wrong way.  It's probably something irrational or fringe enough that I can't put my finger on it but the aversion is still there.

----------


## Eurus

Magus, definitely. It's really nice to have a melee spellcaster right out of the box instead of needing to stitch together a build, and it has (for me) the right balance of being able to be a very straightforward damage dealer or lean more into the spellcasting side with buffs and control.

----------


## Wintermoot

I've played both magus and inquisitor in long term campaigns and I love them both. I'd say I almost love inquisitor more, simply because it was more challenging to excel with the less obvious spell-list and juggling bane and teamwork feats instead of spamming spell combat. 

Investigator is a class I -want- to love, but I've put together multiple NPC investigators when DMing and, honestly, they always fall short of my expectations. Its just so close to good without quite getting there. I don't think I could stomach playing one as a PC.

I made an order of Lucerne Hammer wielding, alpaca riding, Warpriest NPC warrior nuns as antagonists in a game once and that is a class that you can tune to being something VERY dangerous with very little work. 

In every game I've played in the last many years, there's always one alchemist and it's always the same alchemist played by different people.

----------


## Rynjin

> Investigator is a class I -want- to love, but I've put together multiple NPC investigators when DMing and, honestly, they always fall short of my expectations. Its just so close to good without quite getting there. I don't think I could stomach playing one as a PC.


The only real issue with Investigator is it's a slow starter. It's a terrible combatant before level 4, which leaves you as a kind of fragile skill monkey with relatively meh spell support.

Once Studied Combat comes online though, they start feeling very good to play.

----------


## Drelua

Inquisitor's the only one I've spent much time playing, and I really enjoyed it. I took an archetype and domain that gave me an animal companion, so I could be a dwarf that was raised by wolves. Also had the feats that let me count as an animal or a person for targetting, so I could choose whether or not to be effected by any spell that could effect either type. I was always surprised by how deadly that character was, even without his niece/animal companion, Daisy. There's also a lot of fun spells, I was spamming Boneshaker at low levels. The damage doesn't scale well, but it starts out fairly strong, especially if your GM lets you shake people off of their horses if they fail the Fort save.

I've wanted to play a Magus for a while, but most of the PF I've played has been PFS, and I was already making characters that were more effective than most, since there's a lot of less experienced players that don't spend much time on forums. Didn't want to outshine them too much with a Magus' damage potential.

----------


## Thunder999

It'll always be magus for me, versatile, effective and the best designed gish I've ever seen.  

I like basically everything about it, but it's spell combat that's the game changer, the action economy is amazing and it lets you keep fighting while you cast.

----------


## Frostmoon

The Magical Child archetype for Vigilante is my personal favourite. 
...mainly because I just really like magical girls, and the whole fact Pathfinder lets me play one is just incredible. XD :D

----------


## TotallyNotEvil

Oh wow, I had never heard of Magical Child. Gotta show that to one of my players, they will love it  :Small Big Grin: 

Hadn't even considered the Vigilante as a 6/9 caster.

----------


## Eldonauran

> Oh wow, I had never heard of Magical Child. Gotta show that to one of my players, they will love it 
> 
> Hadn't even considered the Vigilante as a 6/9 caster.


Oh, yeah.  The Zealot is the inquisitor version of the vigilante.  Get some good mileage out of it and the smites that it can pick up.

----------


## Frostmoon

> Oh wow, I had never heard of Magical Child. Gotta show that to one of my players, they will love it


I'm happy I could introduce it to you, then!! :D Pathfinder has a lot of fascinating little archetypes hidden around, allowing for just so many different types of characters to be represented. I really love that~ :3

----------


## vasilidor

The Investigator.
Yes, the first few levels are rather slow. But it picks up around level 4.

----------


## Kurald Galain

I'm probably not surprising anyone here when I say: Magus.

----------


## TotallyNotEvil

> I'm probably not surprising anyone here when I say: Magus.


What?! No way!

 :Tongue: 

I have a monster tactician in one of the parties I'm playing right now, and the summons are _really_ coming in clutch. Great stamina, very useful for tanks and distractions, besides the character herself being just good at a bunch of stuff.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I like Alchemist most but Investigator and Spiritualist are close.  Alchemist can just go in so many different directions which is why I like it so much.

----------


## Particle_Man

Now I am imagining a party composed solely of 6/9 casters.  Could be fun!

----------


## Eldonauran

> Now I am imagining a party composed solely of 6/9 casters.  Could be fun!


I brainstormed and theory crafted a few of them.  They excel at the early and mid-game, but the lack of higher level spells does create speed bumps at the higher end of the game.  This can be offset of with UMD and plenty of consumable items, but it generally works best to have two full casters (arcane and divine) to run with the group.

However, since most play doesn't get much higher than level 12, I say go for it.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Spiritualist, Magus, Bard/Skald

----------


## Akal Saris

The most fun one that I've played was a warpriest. I love classes that give me a ton of options for my swift actions every round. 

I've never gotten the chance to play the summoner, but I really like summoning as a mechanic, and there are lots of different archetypes that appeal to me.

----------


## Coeruleum

Occultist, Spiritualist, Bard

None of the other ones even seem that good, except some of the other occult adventures ones have interesting mechanics.

----------


## Thunder999

> Occultist, Spiritualist, Bard
> 
> None of the other ones even seem that good, except some of the other occult adventures ones have interesting mechanics.


It seems you haven't looked at the Magus yet then, because that class is super fun.

----------


## thompur

Investigator, Inquisitor, and Un-Chained Summoner.
.

----------


## Ramza00

Psychic Mage Wizard, or Archivist, since I like theurge adjacent classes.

----------


## Shpadoinkle

Omdura, which you can find on the d20PFSRD if you're not familiar with it (in the 'Base Classes' section.) Basically a divine bard, but instead of songs they get 'invocations,' which take a Standard action and affect all allies who were within 30' of you at the time of activation for the next minute, and they get divine instead of arcane spells.

Unfortunately it was made specifically as a tie-in with a comic series, and isn't officially part of Golarion, so it never really got any support or supplemental material.

----------


## CanisLunis

definitely summoner, because I like having minions

----------

